# Warranties with 10 point and wicked Ridge



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

My crossbow I bought last fall has developed splinters off of the limbs what's the warranty of that would it still be covered.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Check their website. I'm sure it's on there.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

it should be, did you register it?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

michael marrs said:


> it should be, did you register it?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think so my memory is not all that great


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

or go to the dealer you bought it from, he should be able to help you through 10 pt. rep


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Call Tenpoint directly do not mess with local dealer. They will instruct you how to send it in. They normally are returned within days. I've mailed mine in on mondays and tuesday and had them back by Friday So have others I've known.

They also go through the bow and repair anything that could be wrong.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

It is a little tricky making a bix for them to fit in, good luck


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Skinner 2 said:


> Call Tenpoint directly do not mess with local dealer. They will instruct you how to send it in. *They normally are returned within days. *I've mailed mine in on mondays and tuesday and had them back by Friday So have others I've known.
> 
> They also go through the bow and repair anything that could be wrong.


Just remember it's silly season and EVERYONE wants their stuff back yesterday so be patient.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

michael marrs said:


> It is a little tricky making a bix for them to fit in, good luck


Always get a box when you purchase. One never knows. Your local store should be able to provide a box. Tenpoint could even mail one out.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

454casull said:


> Just remember it's silly season and EVERYONE wants their stuff back yesterday so be patient.


Last year I know of a limb that splintered during teh fist week of bow. Tenpoint had this bow back within 5 days. Their customer service cannot be beat.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't tell you how impressed I am with Tenpoint / Wicked Ridge's warranty. Last year I noticed that my 4 year old Wicked Ridge warrior had a split limb. I called them up, they sent me a prepaid UPS label the next day. I sent it in, they replaced the limb's and returned it with brand new string a cables within a week. You can't ask for better service than that!


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is when you will be glad you bought a Tenpoint. Call them, no one better!!!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

ajc did you call?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Skinner 2 said:


> ajc did you call?


I'm going to and first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Good you will not regret it.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Skinner 2 said:


> Well?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Took it in the shop they had them repair it and it was done in about six or seven days replace the whole front limbs string and cams the shop that charge me $35 for warranty work


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad they took care of you, they didn't charge me anything when I sent mine back. Although I wouldn't have complained about $35, that seems pretty fair. I did just notice that when I sent mine in, they also changed the safety. It was ambidextrous, now it is only on the RH side of the bow. It is also quite a bit louder when taking it off of safe, hopefully it will quiet down after some use....


----------

